# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کار با کامپوننت جانوس Janus

## wolfstander

سلام
کسی هست که کار با کامپوننت جانوس رو بلد باشه و یاد ما هم بده؟
این کامپوننت خیلی خوشگلیه
کار باهاش رو یادمون بدید ما هم نسخه کاملشو میذاریم برا استفاده دوستان
نسخه ای که تکنو2000 داره 24 هزار تومن میفروشدش
 :لبخند گشاده!:  
منتظرم
 :خجالت:

----------


## Valadi

> سلام
> کسی هست که کار با کامپوننت جانوس رو بلد باشه و یاد ما هم بده؟
> این کامپوننت خیلی خوشگلیه
> کار باهاش رو یادمون بدید ما هم نسخه کاملشو میذاریم برا استفاده دوستان
> نسخه ای که تکنو2000 داره 24 هزار تومن میفروشدش
>  
> منتظرم


اولا دوست عزیز هیچ وقت اینطور صحبت نکن چون اگر کسی در این سایت چیزی بلد باشه در اختیار دیگران قرار می دهد

----------


## ghabil

کبمپونت جانوس تو یک توضیح کوچیک به شما امکان میده تا اکثر امکاناتی که در MSAccess هست رو به راحتی توی برنامتون پیاده سازی بکنید (با یک اینترفیس خوشگل مثل همون اکسس)، بخصوص Grid و امکانات گزارش سازیسش و کلا برای سریع بستن یک برنامه کوچیک بسایر مناسب هست ، اما از ونجایی که سورس نداره (یا من نسخه بدون سورسش رو دیدم)و اگه اشتباه نکنم برای VB اول نوشته شده ، استفاده ازش توی برنامه های بزرگ یک مقداری با دقت باید انجام بشه ، به هرحال از اون مجموعه هایی هست که برای نگاه کردن و ایده گرفتن چیزه خوبیه، ضمنا باید همراهش چندتا DLL هم کپی بشه همیشه.
کار کردن باهاش هم خیلی سخت نیست ، کافیه یکمی باهاش بازی کنی و یکمی وقت بزاری...

----------


## davoodmz

دوست عزیز:
اول شما کامپونت را بذارید. دوستان هم کار میکنند و هرچه که  فرا گرفتن در اختیار می‌گذارند
باتشکر
داود

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
اینم آدرس کامپوننت جانوسه
GridEx 2000 رو دانلود کنید
خواستید هم بفرمائید براتان پست نماییم
فقط کمی کمکان نمایید
ممنان
http://www.janusys.com/controls/

----------


## Valadi

دوست عزیز اینکه نسخه تریاله

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
یه سر هم به این وب لاگ بزنید
http://dotnetfan.blogsky.com
هر کامپوننتی که بخواهید اونجا هست

----------


## hbm_7052

آقا این سایت http://www.janusys.com/ 
فیلتر شده
کسی ورژن جدید محصولات این است janus رو داره؟

خدا لعنتش کنه که همچین سایت رو فیلتر کردن !!

خیلی کامپونتهاش عالیه

----------


## danial82

با سلام و تبریک سال نو
من تو پروژم دارم از کمپوننت MultiColumnCombobox استفاده کردم ولی تو پر کردن اون توسط کد مشکل دارم 
توسط wizard کامپوننت مشکلی نیست و خود برنامه اینکارو انجام میده میخوام خودم sqldataadapter , dataset  رو fill کنم و بعد تو Combobox نمایش بدم
اگه سورس کدی بتوانید بهم بدین یا راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم

----------


## majid.s

با سلام به همه دوستان .

میخواستم بپرسم که آیا به غیر از کامپوننت جانوس کامپوننت دیگری هم هست که برناممونو خوشگل کنه؟

 :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------


## mr_ava

> با سلام به همه دوستان .
> 
> میخواستم بپرسم که آیا به غیر از کامپوننت جانوس کامپوننت دیگری هم هست که برناممونو خوشگل کنه؟


 بله کامپوننت های شرکت component factoryکه به نام crypton معرفی شده هست یک سرچ تو google بزنی پیدا می کنی حدود 60 مگابایتم حجمشه

----------


## danial82

تو امضا من تا دلت بخواد از اینا پیدا میکنی

----------

